# [Q] how to load .sav files on a gba emulator on my android?



## Suarezian (Dec 3, 2012)

I have pokemon and I can play it using my boy gba emulator. but I downloaded a .sav file from the internet so that all pokemons,are caught  But the issue is, I cannot load. sav files on my phone. in pc, you can import the battery and can load the .sav file, but in android, I can't. please leave a solution


----------



## Guitarman (Dec 3, 2012)

Suarezian said:


> I have pokemon and I can play it using my boy gba emulator. but I downloaded a .sav file from the internet so that all pokemons,are caught  But the issue is, I cannot load. sav files on my phone. in pc, you can import the battery and can load the .sav file, but in android, I can't. please leave a solution

Click to collapse



You should be able to load the .sav file if it's in the same folder as the ROM itself.  

Sent from an Amazon Gindle Fireoid


----------



## Suarezian (Dec 4, 2012)

guitarman2010 said:


> You should be able to load the .sav file if it's in the same folder as the ROM itself.
> 
> Sent from an Amazon Gindle Fireoid

Click to collapse



I can't load .sav files. The saved files of the emulator are in 
st0,st1... format

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guitarman (Dec 4, 2012)

Suarezian said:


> I can't load .sav files. The saved files of the emulator are in
> st0,st1... format
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What GBA emulator are u using?

Sent from an Amazon Gindle Fireoid


----------



## Suarezian (Dec 4, 2012)

guitarman2010 said:


> What GBA emulator are u using?
> 
> Sent from an Amazon Gindle Fireoid

Click to collapse



I tried with my boy gba emulator and also gameboid

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bromi5 (Sep 24, 2017)

Its actually quite hard and confusing but i figured it out.
Follow my steps exactly!
1. First you need to run the gba file and save IN GAME.
2. Download a save of the internet, it cannot be .SAV or any other type. It has to be .sav with no caps
3. Locate your saves folder for my boy through a file editor app (ASTRO) internalstorage/simcard->myboy->saves.
4. Delete your .sav file and replace it with the save you downloaded off the internet with the same name, filetype etc.
5. Run your game and there should be an option to play your downloaded save!
If this does not work, repeat. If it still does not work try downloading a different version of your gba file.


----------



## Cuboner (Feb 8, 2018)

Okay. So I've been having a similar issue. I transferred my .sav file from gpemu (chrome store emulator) to my android. That worked fine. But getting it to RUN on my boy has not worked whatsoever. I've tried the above method and similar ones to no avail. I don't know if it doing it wrong or what but the file is just sitting there.


----------



## aidanta1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Cuboner said:


> Okay. So I've been having a similar issue. I transferred my .sav file from gpemu (chrome store emulator) to my android. That worked fine. But getting it to RUN on my boy has not worked whatsoever. I've tried the above method and similar ones to no avail. I don't know if it doing it wrong or what but the file is just sitting there.

Click to collapse



Did you find a solution, because I have the same problem.


----------



## altairfrienz (Dec 28, 2019)

use multi gba s apk from play store or app store


----------

